
Mac CLI – MacOS command line tools for developers - compassios
https://github.com/guarinogabriel/Mac-CLI
======
mafro
I have tried both, and I have to say I prefer:

[https://github.com/rgcr/m-cli#the-
difference](https://github.com/rgcr/m-cli#the-difference)

* Glances can easily be installed and run separately (as a Docker container, even). * I don't want or need mysql tools bundled. * I prefer the CLI for m-cli (particularly I don't like using a colon in a command name).

I also wasn't particularly impressed with @guarinogabriel's tone or content in
this GH issue on the competing project:

[https://github.com/rgcr/m-cli/issues/43](https://github.com/rgcr/m-cli/issues/43)

